# Bessacarr 560 Habitation door lock



## oldroly

Hi, Can anyone advise me how to remove the inner door panel of a Swift Bessacarr 560 habitation door. I'm able to open door from the inside but not from the outside. Due to go abroad in three weeks and would like to repair lock before going. I'm sure I could repair lock once I've figured how to remove panel.

Dave


----------



## rugbyken

fortunately never had to do it but on handover my 07 model was warned that it was a weak point & would require new parts when it went


----------



## weldted

*habitation door*

Hi if it is the same as my 2008 E765 there is a row of small screws around the outside under the rubber trim if you have the one with the window in there plastic trim around the window edge is velcro I could lift mine of be careful of the wire a and the gas strut if fitted, the lock assembly had come unclipped inside stopping the door lock from working.


----------



## oldroly

Thank you for replying. Weldted, when all the screws have been and window inner seal removed what keeps the inner moulding attached. Does it need to be slid off in any direction as you'd think it was still held on in some way.


----------



## Fz1

Hi,

Oldroly - Did you eventually manage to remove the inner panel of your habitation door? Any advice for someone else trying the same job?

Weldted - I note that the small screws along the bottom of my door have rusted and may be difficult to remove so it would be useful to know what they screw into. Since you have obviously done the job can you tell me if they just screw directly into the metal door frame (or maybe plastic inserts of some kind)?

My door has a vertical sliding window so I suspect that the door must be designed to have some water going down through it. Drainage slots in the bottom would seem to confirm this and that's why the screws have rusted - stainless screws might have been a good idea! If I get them out I'll do that.

Does the window blind stay on the door or come away with the inner panel?

Thanks to anyone who can provide any help.

Regards


----------

